# Spamassassin rules. What do u use? Whats ur config

## doom4

Hi,

i try to optimise spamassassin. i still get spams so perhaps u can tell me how to improve my config. this is what i ve:

 *Quote:*   

> required_hits  4.5
> 
> whitelist_from *@ebay.de
> 
> whitelist_from *@ebay.com
> ...

 

and i use the following plugins:

Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags

and these rule files:

```
                          70_sare_obfu1.cf                             antidrug.cf

                           70_sare_oem.cf                               auto-whitelist

  70_sare_random.cf                            bayes_journal

70_sare_adult.cf                             70_sare_ratware.cf                           bayes_seen

70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm.cf                  70_sare_specific.cf                          bayes_toks

70_sare_evilnum0.cf                          70_sare_spoof.cf                             bogus-virus-warnings.cf

70_sare_evilnum1.cf                          70_sare_unsub.cf                             init.pre

70_sare_genlsubj0.cf                         70_sare_uri.cf                               local.cf

70_sare_genlsubj1.cf                         70_sare_uri0.cf                              local.cf.example

70_sare_genlsubj_eng.cf                      70_sare_uri1.cf                              random.cf

70_sare_header0.cf                           70_sare_uri_eng.cf                           sa-update-keys/

70_sare_header1.cf                           70_sare_whitelist.cf                         secrets.cf

70_sare_header_eng.cf                        72_sare_bml_post25x.cf                       secrets.cf.example

70_sare_highrisk.cf                          72_sare_redirect_post3.0.0.cf                tripwire.cf

70_sare_html0.cf                             99_sare_fraud_post25x.cf                     user_prefs

70_sare_html1.cf                             FuzzyOcr.cf                                  v310.pre

70_sare_html_eng.cf                          FuzzyOcr.words                               v312.pre

70_sare_obfu0.cf                             RulesDuJour/

```

the big question is also do i ve to activate the plugins enabled in the *.pre files in local.cf?

thx for any help!

----------

## doom4

is here really nobody using spamassassin?

----------

## elgato319

for example SPF:

25_spf.cf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Requires the Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF plugin be loaded.
> 
> ifplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF
> ...

 

check: http://spamassassin.apache.org/full/3.0.x/dist/rules/ for many other configs

----------

## doom4

thanks for the answer. do u know perhaps why spamassassin finds more spam when qmail-scanner-queue is not activated?

----------

## doom4

these rules looks intresting i got many of them now. perhaps now more spam is filtered. is it wrong to use all of them?

greets

----------

## elgato319

I´m not using qmail, so i don´t know why qmail-scanner effects spamassasin.

I use all those rules, exept 70_*

They work fine so far.

----------

## doom4

whats about the *.pre files. which modules do u ve running?

greets

----------

## elgato319

from v310.pre:

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AntiVirus

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags

----------

## venquessa2

I gave in trying to use SpamAssassin and went to DSpam.  Much easier to set up for multiple users.

Add a learn-spam and learn-ham folder to the IMAP account and it all sorts itself out, you just have to train it once in a while.

Give it a try.

----------

## doom4

spamassassin works for me really fine but for some reasons there r 2 spam mails which are not detected by spamassassin . i really ve no clue why. when i get one again i will post them perhaps somebody knows how to prevent spamassassin to let them go trough.

greets

ps: does spamd works with qmail-scanner?

----------

## doom4

i still get spams here are some examaples. perhaps somebody can tell me how to stop also these spams:

 *Quote:*   

> Good day,
> 
> Viazzgra  $1, 80
> 
> Ciazzlis  $3, 00
> ...

 

and this http://www.titoly.de/spam.jpg and the header http://www.titoly.de/header.jpg

i would be pleased to know how to prevent spamassassin to let these trought

greets

----------

## JackPo

I use 

- Rulesdejour (which is a lot of rules in itself)

- FuzzyOCR 3.5.1 

- DCC

- Pyzor

- Spamcop

- ClamAV

- Razor2

had to manually install fuzzyOCR following the instructions from here:

http://fuzzyocr.own-hero.net/wiki/Installation-3.5.x

----------

